# How do you transport your dog by car?



## CharlieB.Barkin (Apr 21, 2014)

I've seen all sorts of set ups for dog transportation. What do you use? Do they just sit in the back seats? Do you have one of those police style gates that makes a barrier between the rear of a hatchback and the people compartment? Do you have a crate in the back? Do they have a seatbelt, ramp? What do you do and what do you think works the best?


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

I have used the gate when I had a small SUV, along with a tethering system in case of an accident, or some dog warrior trying to rescue my dog. Now with a smaller car, I use the seatbelt tethers. When the pups were small, we would crate them and seatbelt the crates in. If you vehicle is large enough, I would recommend the gate and tether. The tethering seat belts work well, I just don’t like that they can’t lay down, they have to stay in a sitting position, but otherwise, very easy to get them belted in to the dog tether.


----------



## pollard5 (Aug 22, 2019)

They sit in the Back seats and we take them in our car.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

Stick him in the back of the Jeep (no back seats). The only time he's tethered is if the top is removed.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

My two GSDs are crated in the truck bed (covered) in RuffLand kennels. Held down with 5k lb break strength tie downs (I think). I'll probably buy stronger ones soon. My Shiba is in the back seat in the cab. There's a wire barrier between the front and back of the cab so he's not climbing over me. I'm looking at buying a Transit Connect XLT in the next few months so my set up will change. I don't like how little I can control the cooling/heating in the truck bed even when covered and would rather them in the A/C with me on long trips.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I have the MIM Variogate, their barrier for the back, and their divider. That I need to install so my big dog stops with the "ma, why is he in my room?" look.

The gate is not as safe for the dogs in a crash, but safer than steel crates behind my 3 kid's heads in the event of a serious rear ending. The Variocage is nice and does have a crumple zone to make it safe for passengers in front of the dog crates..however unless you have GSDs on the smaller side even their largest double crate was too small for Valor who is 27.5 inches and 96lbs. 

I'll share my reasoning and research. 

If I did not have small kids in the 2nd row seating all the time and/or the big steel crates were easy to remove, I would not have gone with the gate.

Whatever you buy, check your vehicle ratings. When dog products say they are "crash tested" they are crash tested going about 35mph and they are checking for integrity of the animal inside the crate, not the other occupants of the vehicle.

For instance my Honda Pilot has the anchors rated at 45 lbs. It doesn't matter what tethers or clips you use, the anchor that is attached to the vehicle is only rated at 45lbs of weight for retaining cargo in an impact. Furthermore the 3 feet from the tailgate to the back of the 3rd row (that I keep folded down for the dogs) is a designated crumple zone. In other words in a bad rear ending, the space that remains "cargo" when the 3rd row is up is designed to crumple to absorb some impact. So between that and the rating on the anchors you can guarantee that steel impact crates will wind up on top of my children in the 2nd row if we are rear ended hard. 

If I had a larger utility vehicle where the anchors have better cargo ratings, OR if it was just front seat passenger and driver in my car for the most part, I would definitely go with the impact crates. Or, if I lived with a man that could just take the steel crates in and out easily for me lol then I would have those. 

The variogate is secure, but not nearly as secure as a locking steel crate. If someone had time they could definitely pull the bars apart. They would have had to be extremely determined and would have had a tranquilizer dart gun handy. Valor is not stealable. 

Sorry, pics are sideways. Anyway I now have a horse stall mat in there that I got at the feed store. And I am about to put a divider in. I also have a better divider in the back now. From same company.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Always in Airline crate with bungee cords. Never lose in car. People who let their dogs stick their heads out the window make me cringe.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Max is in the back seat usually sitting with my son. Poor kid if it’s a beach trip. My daughter is quick enough to jump into the front seat first. Luna is often in the back hatch either in a crate or no crate depending on truck we take out. 
Dogs can get something in their eye sticking their heads out the window. I know someone riding a mortocycle a rock pelted him in the eye. He had goggles on and took them off to clean them at a light. Things fly around get kicked back or fall out of trucks.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Even loose in the car is too much of a risk for dog and human. No method of safe transport is 100% but confinement in a crate brings severe injury or death way down then loose in a car.


----------



## das1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Dear God I learned my lesson with Cairo. The day I got her she stepped on the seatbelt release ( she was harnessed in) and then stepped on the window down button. And jumped out the window before I left the parking lot. Yeah, I learned hard and fast to use the kid window lock. I have a Subaru Legacy but I am looking for a SUV large enough for two LARGE safety rated crates. 

Honestly, I still almost want to vomit when I think about that moment. Chills in my bone marrow bad....


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

das1 said:


> Dear God I learned my lesson with Cairo. The day I got her she stepped on the seatbelt release ( she was harnessed in) and then stepped on the window down button. And jumped out the window before I left the parking lot. Yeah, I learned hard and fast to use the kid window lock. I have a Subaru Legacy but I am looking for a SUV large enough for two LARGE safety rated crates.
> 
> Honestly, I still almost want to vomit when I think about that moment. Chills in my bone marrow bad....


Your dog sounds like a freakin' genius that in that short amount of time she was able to unlatch her seatbelt with her foot and step on the window button to be able to jump out the window. 
Incredible... 

I harness/teather the dogs in the back. They have short leashes that clip onto the metal hooks in the back of my SUV seats. They don't get driven around much but I do understand the risk I take not crating them in. There is just not room for 2 crates in my Mazda CX-5. I prefer this over "throwing them in the back of the truck" … that my husband thought was a safe idea :|:surprise:


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

Right now - 13 weeks - he is in a crate in the backseat of my sedan, it is loose. In my larger SUV, he sits on someone's lap. I'm usually driving him around alone in the sedan and it's my other pride and joy, so I don't want him chewing up the leather or seat belts. When he is an adult, he will sit loose in the backseat and stick his head out the window,


----------



## SeniorGSD (Aug 22, 2019)

Just a PSA from experience while around the working dogs on base: If you get into an accident while your animal is loose in your vehicle, they become incredibly dangerous. It’s anywhere from 50-100lbs of dog flying from the backseat into the front seat, and many times can fly either through the windshield harming the animal, or smack into you, causing injuries or death you would not experience if your dog is properly secured in your vehicle at all times. Loose dogs can also be a distraction to the driver, actually causing the accident. 

My motto: better safe than sorry. Please keep you’re animal safely secured, whether by dog harness/seat belt, crash tested and mounted crate, and the steel safety cage in an SUV combined with a crash tested and mounted crate is beneficial for both animal and owner.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

SeniorGSD, I can’t agree with you more. I just don’t understand people who travel short distances or long let their dogs loose in a car. I’m sure everyone has a seatbelt on at all times, why is it ok for your fur friends not be secured as well. I see so many with pets in their lap while driving, i just want to yell at them.


----------



## das1 (Jan 21, 2019)

LRP said:


> Your dog sounds like a freakin' genius that in that short amount of time she was able to unlatch her seatbelt with her foot and step on the window button to be able to jump out the window.
> Incredible...
> 
> I harness/teather the dogs in the back. They have short leashes that clip onto the metal hooks in the back of my SUV seats. They don't get driven around much but I do understand the risk I take not crating them in. There is just not room for 2 crates in my Mazda CX-5. I prefer this over "throwing them in the back of the truck" … that my husband thought was a safe idea :|:surprise:


NOPE, she was freaking out. It was like I was watching a terrible movie as she was dancing around with her harness on and tethered.. I'm 50 and it is was my fault. I should have played the tape and locked the window. I will NEVER trust seatbelt tethers as they just take a bit of pressure to release.


----------



## Frisco19 (Aug 12, 2019)

SeniorGSD said:


> Just a PSA from experience while around the working dogs on base: If you get into an accident while your animal is loose in your vehicle, they become incredibly dangerous. It’s anywhere from 50-100lbs of dog flying from the backseat into the front seat, and many times can fly either through the windshield harming the animal, or smack into you, causing injuries or death you would not experience if your dog is properly secured in your vehicle at all times. Loose dogs can also be a distraction to the driver, actually causing the accident.
> 
> My motto: better safe than sorry. Please keep you’re animal safely secured, whether by dog harness/seat belt, crash tested and mounted crate, and the steel safety cage in an SUV combined with a crash tested and mounted crate is beneficial for both animal and owner.


Understood, and you are completely right, but you are in the major minority. I live in suburbia and everyone I know has a dog and no one tethers, crates or belts their dogs down. Drive around on a Sunday and all you see are cute dog heads coming out of the back windows of cars. One of the joys for dogs is "Go for a ride?!?!" Been driving around with my dogs in the backseat for tens of years. I get it though and am willing to risk the very remote chance anyone would get injured even in an accident..


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

*How do you transport your dog by car? He*

There is a risk of loose dogs getting injured in an accident even if they cause no distraction and well behaved. It is a risk for sure. I think seat belts are the safest. I have used them in the past the dogs are limited in getting comfortable but for a long drive maybe the safest thing. Seat belts in short drives are just as important. Seat belts have to be attached to harness and not collars. Still not full proof. 

Honestly, I not crazy about my dogs in the back hatch at all. I have used wires crates and can not see how plastic and wire crates offer much protection in a rear end collision to the dogs. They would be stuck in a trap. I had just passed a rear ending collision that looked like if anyone was in the back hatch a higher endcrate would have done absolutely nothing to protect the dogs. I’m not quite sold on those. They are real nice though. I heard of a airplane crash the dog survived it was able to jump out or they threw the dog of the plane before it crashed but it survived using its natural instincts. There are I’m sure stories of crates saving dogs along with seat belts. Many people have large families, or many dogs and smaller vehicles. So are limited in how they transport their dog. I do make sure my truck is well made with heavy steel and do not mind driving older models because of this but certainly not a necessity.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I drive a Chevy trailblazer and I let the back seats down for the dogs to have extra room. I also have a foam bed with a slip that fits into the space for road trips, couple that with some soft blankets and pillows and I’m jealous I have to drive.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

I drive a Toyota Yaris, Nitro is harnessed and clicked into the seat belt. My car is too small for a crate, he takes up the whole back seat. His harness isn't crash tested, he weighs just under 100lbs, I couldn't find a harness then that was crash tested for that weight of dog. I have the windows down no more than 4 inches in winter, so he can't get his head out the window. There is enough airflow in my car with front and back windows slightly lowered that he gets great airflow. The rest of the year, I'm using the airconditioning.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am currently driving around in a little 2005 Sunfire. Shadows crate is in the back seat. Behind the passenger front seat which is pushed back all the way to wedge the crate in place. It takes up a lot of the back seat, but if I have an accident Shadow will not get loose, and will get some protection from breaking glass. In a 2003 Sunfire I fit Buds crate, which was larger, by assembling it in the car. 
The crate I am using is a bit small for her, but the big one is in the trailer still, but it's better then a loose dog in the car. 
For people who insist on loose dogs, I took a 120lb Malamute to the back of the head in a collision that resulted in my head contacting the windshield. When I had to have loose dogs in the vehicle my rule was lay down, stay down. I teach them that by hitting the brakes with increasing force, at low speeds, until they understand that when I put it in gear bellies better hit the seat.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use varikennels tethered to the floor. I recently did a poll on a local GSD group and it was surprising the amount of people that do not use crates. 100 don't, 36 do, 35 tether but dont crate and a few that let their dogs drive them....

sharing my experience from Last Wednesday:
I was coming up on an intersection in a rural area but busy, as it is just inside the village limits. Two landscape guys flagged me down and said an accident just happened at the intersection and to please call 911. As I approached the intersection, two totaled vehicles were off to the side of the road and the occupants were trying to get out. One car, closest to me had a GSD barking through the broken rear window. The owner said for everyone to get away as the dog is aggressive and has a bite history. Because I have crates in my van, I offered to put her dog in crate for safety...come to find out there were three dogs in the car/two GSD's and a mix . All were tethered two in back and one in front(front dog was smaller mix breed) Air bags covered windows, doors couldn't be opened because of the damage. She had a muzzle but had no idea how to put it on in her confused state of mind. I got my muzzle. I had two slip collars/fursavers and those were key in keeping the dogs from slipping out of the collars they had on, once we finally extracted them. The smaller mix was the last to be removed and she bolted once the line was freed....she was strong and totally afraid because of the wreck. One officer offered to put her in his car, which the owner agreed to. Small dog "baby" ended up biting the officer. SO animal control had to be involved. They also called in a county sheriff who was a K9 handler...probably because of the dogs. I thought over and over, thank GOD I crate my dogs. The first responders never would have been able to attend to her had she been unconscious without doing something to the dogs to access her. 
Even though, a crate isn't a given for safety when in an accident, it is better than having a dog jerked and thrown by their collar or harness if they are tethered or glass shards all over them. This woman blew through a stop sign going 45 at least and the people she hit were probably doing the same. It was a miracle no one was killed. 
Crates should be utilized whenever possible. Especially if your dog is protective.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I have a Subaru Crosstrek. The rear seat is a 60:40 split, and I have a crate that stays in there full time where the larger section folds down, it's ratcheted down. Years ago, when I got my first dog, a woman ran a red light and my dog went flying over the back seat and slammed into the dashboard when I hit the brakes. I was only going about 25 mph. I was horrified and learned my lesson to tether my dog! Since then I've always purchased vehicles that can take a crate because I think it's the safest option, but not all are created equal.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

onyx'girl said:


> ... Even though, a crate isn't a given for safety when in an accident, it is better than having a dog jerked and thrown by their collar or harness if they are tethered or glass shards all over them...


Speaking of accidents, a few years ago there was one on I-95 near me in Maryland. No one was seriously hurt, but when the owners opened a door to get out, their yellow Lab bolted and ran down the Interstate. No one could catch it, and it jumped off a ramp in it's distress. Unfortunately it was found dead a few days later. Sad story, but illustrates another good reason for a stand alone crate. It think of that dog every time I drive down that ramp.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> I drive a Toyota Yaris, Nitro is harnessed and clicked into the seat belt. My car is too small for a crate, he takes up the whole back seat. His harness isn't crash tested, he weighs just under 100lbs, I couldn't find a harness then that was crash tested for that weight of dog. I have the windows down no more than 4 inches in winter, so he can't get his head out the window. There is enough airflow in my car with front and back windows slightly lowered that he gets great airflow. The rest of the year, I'm using the airconditioning.


Check out Ruff Rider Roadie Vehicle Safety Harnesses if you're still looking for a crash tested one for a large dog. They have them for Giant breeds. Very nice harnesses, I've had one.


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Onyx- thanks for that story and I will be ordering an Impact crate for my 100 lb guy this weekend because of it. I crate my girls, but my boy is so big, he is in the back with a dog barrier (which he could get through if he wanted to). Crates are by far the safest option for dog travel. That accident sounds like a terrible situation all around.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Secured airline crate. I think a wire crate in an accident breaks up and turns into skewers.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo just sits on the backseats of my car...barely fits & takes up all 3 seats lol


----------



## saintbob (Jul 14, 2018)

Saint just hops in the back seat of my truck and enjoys sticking his head out the window...

...he likes it and it's always a satisfying man/dog experience for the both of us. He really does love me more for this, I know it.

Yeah I know that's not kosher but the roads are mostly country and we're talking about short hops. If we were to travel the country I'd definitely get a car harness for him.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

Josie is unrestrained in the back seat. We mostly drive short distances going to the trailhead and uptown. After reading this thread I am thinking about finally getting her Sleepypod Clickit out of the box. I got the medium size back in December but never got around to actually trying it out. Does anyone have any experience/feedback on the Clickit? I am not sure if the medium size will fit her, I might end up ordering a Large. 

She has an Impact collapsible crate coming in a few days, which we plan to for longer out of state trips.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

CometDog said:


> I have the MIM Variogate, their barrier for the back, and their divider. That I need to install so my big dog stops with the "ma, why is he in my room?" look.
> 
> The gate is not as safe for the dogs in a crash, but safer than steel crates behind my 3 kid's heads in the event of a serious rear ending. The Variocage is nice and does have a crumple zone to make it safe for passengers in front of the dog crates..however unless you have GSDs on the smaller side even their largest double crate was too small for Valor who is 27.5 inches and 96lbs.
> 
> ...


Be careful with the variogate.
I had one in the back of my Hyundai, the poles kept lowering themselves and I was constantly having to tighten the bolts.

I complained to vario but they didn't want to know.

I now have a Lintran box in my Nissan X trail, much better.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Always in Airline crate with bungee cords. Never lose in car. People who let their dogs stick their heads out the window make me cringe.


BigOzzy, YES! The people with their dogs hanging out the car windows make me crazy! I saw one the other day that I swear was halfway out the window! I thought he would fall out any minute.


----------



## JewelLaverne (Aug 2, 2018)

Tied to the roof rack. JOKING! I had to say it. 
I think in a heavy crate (not the metal kind that collapses), tethered to the floor is best, but I don’t have room for that, so Siggy is tethered to the seat belt. Once he got used to it, he seems to like it fine, and even stands still while I untangle the harness and try to remember how it works. He is able to lay down, and he has figured out how to maneuver himself so he can put his head in my lap and drool on me while I drive. I know, he should be in the back seat, but I have the kids’ car seats there, and they are a nuisance to remove and reinstall. We are usually just going to the vet’s office or a training class nearby, so we aren’t going too fast, and I live dangerously.


----------



## SeniorGSD (Aug 22, 2019)

I’m pretty sure I’m not in the minority when it comes to improperly secured animals. Feel free to google, maybe that will open your eyes a little.

I was on the floorboard of my parents station wagon on long and short trips long before car seats were a thing, and I was fine, my mom was the seatbelt aka wack me in the chest with her arm to keep me from moving if she had to pump the brakes. But I also lost relatives and friends to car wrecks before seatbelts and car seats were a normal part of life. 

Feel free to take the risk, but I recommend researching statistics before you do.


----------



## SeniorGSD (Aug 22, 2019)

Here is an interesting read

https://icalmpet.com/blog/keeping-dogs-safe-in-the-car/


----------



## JaggervonGottschalk (Mar 24, 2019)

I know this post is a few months old but we start puppy school in a couple weeks, and I have an hour plus drive, so looking at restraining options for our ride. I’m planning on a harness, buckled in. Is the seatbelt leash/extension thing clipped to the harness the better option? It looks like some have loops that you run your seatbelt through, those look awkward to me. Any harness recommendations that have good sturdy clips on the back? He’ll be 12 weeks when he starts, so not looking to spend a TON since he’ll grow out of it. I’m new to the whole harness thing and as of now, other than getting him used to it, might only use it for car rides. I’m open to other ideas too. He’ll be in the car alone with me, so nobody else to help hang onto him. Thank you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I bought a Sleepypod Clikit which I can’t return and it was a disaster. You need a special type of seat belt to use it. I forced it into the belt I have. My dog ended up all twisted up and had some serious health problems right after, although that could have been a coincidence. Then I switched to a crate for the smaller one and a Kurgo harness attached to the seat belt for the other.


----------

